
The Zcash Open Source Miner Challenge - tromp
http://zcashminers.org/
======
tromp
Some more links:

Zcash discussion forum: [https://forum.z.cash/](https://forum.z.cash/)

Zcash Slack online chat:
[https://zcashcommunity.slack.com/](https://zcashcommunity.slack.com/)

------
TACIXAT
I'm one of the participants in this contest. The Zcash proof of work is
Equihash. It uses Blake2b to create a bunch of hashes, then Wagner's
generalized birthday algorithm to find a set of distinct hashes that xor to
zero.

The deadline is a little short at this point, but if you're decent at GPU
programming it is achievable. Most of the other contestants are on the Zcash
Slack.

------
computerwizard
I sure hope someone releases a good public GPU miner in time for launch,
otherwise the distribution is going to be quite unfair.

~~~
Cryptosale75
A public CPU miner is essential for launch to be considered valid in my
opinion. Any coin instamined at a huge advantage by a small audience is doomed
to fail.

~~~
hulahoof
I'm pretty sure that both CPU and GPU have been developed and I would be very
surprised if the competition didn't include an optimised CPU miner - guess
we'll find out tomorrow when entrants are released

~~~
DavidSchargel
I wouldn't be surprised if we see some early submissions with a whole host of
updates leading into the final contest hours. My fear is that there will be a
number of last–minute submissions on the eve of the contest closing.

Either way, if you know OpenCL or CUDA, you can probably land some easy money
here.

------
fufi
lol its not smart to release a public miner. private investors pay 100K-200K
for an exclusive miner .....,

so calculate yourself, 5 investor = 1 MIO Dollar!

